# Fin Rot



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been having trouble with my fish. It all started about 3 weeks ago. I had upped my lighting in my 55 gallon tank from 30 wpg to 110 wpg and I started getting some algae. I had one otto and a bristle nose that weren't keeping up on it, so I went down to the LPS and picked up 2 more otto's and a pitbull plecto. In Less than 5 days both of the new ottos were dead, and then I noticed that the rest of my fish were getting spots (Ick). I have a planted tank with 3 shrimp in it that I didn't want to kill. I set up a hospital tank and removed the rest of my fish to it. I treated them for 7 days at 1/2 the dose ( I had 6 congo tetras, 4 neon, 3 phantom tetras, 2 clown loaches, 1 rainbow shark, 2 balloon rams, 2 corys, 1 BN, and 1 pitbull. ) I was doing a 30-40% water change every other day. All my phantom tetras died, 1 ram, and the pitbull died. On the 8th day(spots gone for 5 days), I introduced the remaining fish back into the big tank. The next day I noticed that All of the tetra's have a lovely case of fin rot going on. One congo has a fungusy looking patch on his nose. So far the loaches and Rainbow Shark look happy and healthy. I started treating with MelaFix (today will be day 3). Is there any hope? My husband says to get rid of the infected fish, but at 8-10$ a congo, I really would rather get them well. Should I continue treating them in the 55 gallon, or would it be to stressful to move them, (I belive this is what caused the rot in the first place.) Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

To be on the safe side check your water parameters, do heavy water changes and switch to an antibiotic, I like eyrithramycin. Sorry about the spelling. Fin rot is usually a bacteria, fungus is usually on dead flesh so the antibiotic will help that also. I am sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Please Help!
Ok, so I've been treating the fish with Melafix for about 7 days in the main tank(55gallon), (The quarantine tank seemed to really stress them and to many died during the ick treatment). The fin rot seems to be getting under control and not getting worse. But just now I was closely checking out the fish and I see that I have the dreaded Ick back! The tank has lots of plants in it and 2 amano shrimp. So, now what should I do? Should I treat the fish in the big tank (which treatment to use?), or should I put them back in Quarantine (10 gallon tank). My other option would be to catch the shrimp and put them in the shrimp tank that I've been cycling since April 22 (checked ammonia: 0 ). Will the medication kill my plants? I'm stuck here! How can I beat this thing? I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

It seems that your main tank is infected with ick so you either have to treat it or wait for 4-6 weeks until all ick spores die. I would keep treating with Melafix for Fin Rot if it helps. I would also add Kordon's Ick-Attack to the main tank for the ick. Ick Attack is safe for shrimp and plants. Do not get rid of the fish. First it is cruel, second-what you have is curable just have patience and discipline to change the water.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you, I totally agree with you about getting rid of the fish. It was my husbands idea, but then he didn't want me to get a tank in the first place. Hopefully the one and only pet store has Ick Attack, they don't have a lot of things. I've been doing a few water changes a week. Should I raise the temp in the tank?


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

OK, so I just went down to the local pet store and they didn't carry Ick Attack. They did have coppersafe, and something called NOX-ICH. They ended up sending me home with the NOX-ICH, but they didn't seem that knowledgeable. Has anyone ever used this product?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Check to see if it is reef safe, if so you should be ok.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright,first I did a product check, and there wasn't much information on it. Then I did a check to see if it was reef safe, and came up that from other people's experience, it has killed their shrimp. So I wont use this in my tank. Good thing I didn't go with what the pet store told me.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

As soon as I get to work I'll see what is out there and reef safe. You can raise the temp up, it will speed up the life cycle of the parasite so they drop off the fish sooner.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, ruby reef Kick-ich, or ich attack by kordon are products that should be safe. Make sure you do some good water changes paying a lot of attention to the substrate. The ich parasite spends it's time in the substrate until it becomes free swimming. By vacuming the substrate as best you can, you get rid of the parasite before it attaches to the fish. Once it is on the fish it encapsulates and the medicine cannot touch it until it drops off the fish. Medicine can only kill it during the free swimming stage. I have watched on the forum people treating by raising the temp to 88 degrees for several weeks and it did help. Hang in there, you will get thru this.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you Karebear, I raised the temp up yesterday to 81. My problem is I live in a small town and there is very limited aquarium supplies (1 pet store, and Walmart, which doesn't even sell fish). The only ich cures that I've managed to find here are, Quick cure, Coppersafe, and Nox-ich. I've read some on using salt, but I'm not sure how this would effect plants. As for the shrimp, I would catch them and put them in tank that I'm cycling, but with the plants, I'm lucky to catch a glimpse of them. Can heat alone kill the ich?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the thread about raising the temp to get rid of ich.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ium/61619-ich-advice-needed-planted-tank.html

Right now it is on page 4 or 5 on this forum if this does not work.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

start at 88 degrees go no more then 92 degrees and add API aquarium salt not marine salt. do this for 2 weeks @ 88 degrees AFTER all signs of ich are gone.
Ich can go dormant and hide elsewhere other then the fish.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I've been gradually raising the heat. Most of the spots have disappeared. 1 spot on one my congo tetra and a few on one of my head tail lights. 
I can't decide on the aquarium salt or not (I found a box in my old supplies) I'm not really sure how to properly use it, if it needs to be added everyday and how often to do a water change while using it. Also I have alot of plants in there and I've read mixed reviews on how effects the plants.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I just wanted to say that Melafix worked wonders on the Fin rot! The tails have healed and grown back in no time. And it smells great too!


----------

